# How to build a snowman-not for children



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Saw this on my facebook page this morning and thought it was such a cute gift idea (not for children, obviously) but a cute gift for the office or a friend to put in her windowsill...

http://faithtap.com/2333/a-fun-craft-with-a-sock/?v=1


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

That's really cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! Thanks. This is great.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute. Bookmarked for next year's church bazaar.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

that's so cute and so easy!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Very cute. Bookmarked for next year's church bazaar.


so glad I brought you a good idea, I couldn't resist sharing as it was 1.easy 2. inexpensive 3. cute


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Really cute :-D :-D


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Adorable and so easy


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Bookmarked for next year...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cute. Dont think i would be adding rice though. Once made a felt frog for DD. She rang and said it had tiny hole developing. Turns out there were weavils in the rice.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I do not know about any one else but we still have snow here and will till the end of winter so snowmen are still around my house.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gee they are really sweet, thanks for the link.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Cute idea.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Nana5 said:


> Saw this on my facebook page this morning and thought it was such a cute gift idea (not for children, obviously) but a cute gift for the office or a friend to put in her windowsill...
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2333/a-fun-craft-with-a-sock/?v=1


loved the video. she was fast and capable. thanks for link


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I got hooked on these snowmen. Made a whole scene of them. I called it the land of the misfit snowmen. I hated to put them away after Christmas.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I made 30 of these adorable little sock snowmen over the holidays. Great gifts for teachers, hairdressers, even the designers from Lowes who helped us design our new kitchen. Grandkids made them too. Fun little project!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

That is SO cute! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Adorable. While not for small children, this would make a fun craft for pre-teens.


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

Skip the straight pins for eyes (just use magic marker) and these can be placed in the micro wave to warm, then use as heating pads - I use mine a lot for a quick comfort and they never turn cold, like a hot water bottle.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nanner1950 said:


> I got hooked on these snowmen. Made a whole scene of them. I called it the land of the misfit snowmen. I hated to put them away after Christmas.


Your snowman collection as well as your ornaments are outstanding, taking the snowmen to a new level, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> I made 30 of these adorable little sock snowmen over the holidays. Great gifts for teachers, hairdressers, even the designers from Lowes who helped us design our new kitchen. Grandkids made them too. Fun little project!


great idea for getting the grandkids involved!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad some ideas came out of this post...KP'ers are the best!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That was nice, thanks. What a cute video to watch...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I've seen a similar post on a teacher website I use. I am thinking of doing this with "my" kids in the afterschool program. What was neat about your post was the video itself. I loved watching all of the snowmen parade around at the end. So cute! Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have one and the motif is The Steelers Football Team. I kept looking at mine and watching the video. They are identical!!!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

grandmaof7: too bad our Steelers had a meltdown last weekend, huh? At least your snowman can still look happy! jberg


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Would this rice filling be ok for use as a pincushion? What a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

In reference to the weavils, maybe try adding a bay leaf. Heard this was to help avoiding bugs. Might try adding other herbs for scenting. Worth checking into? Cute snowmen, thx for sharing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Saw this on my facebook page this morning and thought it was such a cute gift idea (not for children, obviously) but a cute gift for the office or a friend to put in her windowsill...
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2333/a-fun-craft-with-a-sock/?v=1


Thank you so much for sharing this helpful link. I have saved it. I LOVE snowmen!!! I am going to make a flock of them!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Nana5 said:


> Saw this on my facebook page this morning and thought it was such a cute gift idea (not for children, obviously) but a cute gift for the office or a friend to put in her windowsill...
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2333/a-fun-craft-with-a-sock/?v=1


This was such a great video! thank you. I always do a craft with the little ones at Christmas time after decorating cookies, and this seems perfect.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Nanner1950 said:


> I got hooked on these snowmen. Made a whole scene of them. I called it the land of the misfit snowmen. I hated to put them away after Christmas.


Love your snowmen!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Marie C said:


> Skip the straight pins for eyes (just use magic marker) and these can be placed in the micro wave to warm, then use as heating pads - I use mine a lot for a quick comfort and they never turn cold, like a hot water bottle.


Great idea! Wonder if the micro wave would kill any critters?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> I made 30 of these adorable little sock snowmen over the holidays. Great gifts for teachers, hairdressers, even the designers from Lowes who helped us design our new kitchen. Grandkids made them too. Fun little project!


Very handsome looking snowman.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

So cute! Thank you!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

So easy, so cute and don't have to go out shopping for supplies.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So cute!! &#9924;&#65039;


----------

